# Personality



## sarasmithhh (Oct 8, 2014)

Is it possible for a rat to just not like people..? I've tried everything with Thelma and nothing is working. She's not aggressive she just doesn't like people, she is trying to get away the whole time, doesn't want to be held but will accept scratches on the head when she's laying in her hammock. Is it just her personality of not liking people?


----------



## Adalii (Aug 18, 2012)

I have had two rats who just do not like people, they were both feeders if that has anything to do with it. They weren't aggressive by any means, but they did not want to be held or anything (so yeah they sound exactly like yours!) It's perfectly normal and I wouldn't worry


----------



## ellismera (Oct 29, 2014)

I have three rats. Ones confident, but doesn't like to sit still, the other terrified of everything that moves and hides from people and the others a bitter. I think they come in all shapes and sizes. My most timid has responded well to a ferret pouch off amazon. He quite happily sits curled up in it and since has ventured a bit closer to the bars when I walk past but not much...


----------



## Adeliek (Jul 28, 2014)

I have one girl who is kind of like that, she will come to me and climb on me when she wants, but she hates being picked up. If I try and grab her she darts away, doesn't mind the odd head scratch and will sit on me when she wants. Literally will do backflips out of my hands if I try and hold her. Whereas one of my boys will just hang there and take all the kisses in the world when I pick him up. They really are all different!


----------



## ponderosa (Oct 13, 2014)

Some of my rats are quite a bit more reserved around people than others. One in particular is very reserved and shy and doesn't tolerate being held for long. One of them likes being held. These two were feeders from the same bin. One of my girls loves people, but she doesn't really like being held... she just wants to crawl on people and be the center of attention!


----------



## ratsrdog35 (Dec 28, 2014)

It sounds like you have an average female rat who doesn't like to stay still, not a rat who doesn't like people. Most rats, female in particular, don't like to be held. They like to move!Will your rat willingly walk onto your hand?Some rats are naturally more shy than others, but ANY rat can be won over by giving them lots of treats.


----------



## sarasmithhh (Oct 8, 2014)

She won't come to me I have to come to her when she's being lazy lol she loves being scratched on the head but she's not food motivated what so ever


----------



## ratsrdog35 (Dec 28, 2014)

Shes not food motivated???????
Try better food and she will surely become motivated!
Try, soft dog and cat treats with high meat content, cocoa pebbles, and reeses puffs.


----------



## zmashd (Dec 25, 2013)

My boys weren't handled much as babies, and they were never food motivated, so even though they're not scared or anything they just don't like to be held or to climb on me (Pop does it sometimes), and I was never really able to teach them otherwise. They rather run around me or lay by my side, and they LOOOVE being petted. 
I don't mind - I love them just the same. ^^
That being said my priority with my next rat is going to be that it's super tame from the get go, because I'd love my OH to know how cuddly rats can be.


----------



## Dan203 (Jul 10, 2014)

Tempy is like this. We've had him for 6 months and while he has improved to the point where he's no longer terrified of us, he really doesn't like to be held. He will struggle to get free the whole time if you pick him up. He'll also dart away if you motion toward him. But if you sit on the floor and let him come to you he will accept some petting/scritches. But it's unpredictable. Some days he's Ok, others he wont come any where near me.

Nibbler, our youngest, is still a bit skittish with everyone but me. Even when my wife comes around he tedns to run away. But he'll come right over to me and let me cuddle him. He's not big on holding still for long, but he always pees on my arm as he leaves to show me that he love me. 

Zeeky will cuddle with me a bit longer, depending on his mood, but he's not big on sitting still. He likes to run around and wrestle with the others even if they're not in the mood. But he's a sweetie.

Buddy is my heart rat. He will just sit in my lap for long periods of time and let me pet him or lick my hand. He also likes just hanging out near me. Even if he's not in the mood to be petted he'll lay on the couch next to me or on the end table next to me. If you look closely at my avatar that's him lying on his back chewing on my thumb nail while I scratch his belly. He did that for like 10 minutes which is why my wife took the picture. She also got one of me passes out on the couch with him sleeping on my chest. I call him my little love Bud.


----------



## sarasmithhh (Oct 8, 2014)

My Thelma is exactly like your tempy!!


----------

